# Books on modeling the 1900-1914 era



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Anybody have some good books with lots of pics of modeling the eastern railroad area during the 1900-1914 time frame. I am wanting to model the LS&MS during this time frame in the Ashtbula, OH to Lake City/Girard, PA area. Looking for pics of thier slide valve 2-8-0's to see whats out there in brass/plastic to model these as well as pics of the typical passenger trains behind thier ten wheelers. The one book that is out there on this exact line is quite expensive and I cannot find much online for locomotive pics or a roster. Only 2-8-0 pics I can find are from the period when the NYC took over, to new for my era. Thanks in advance. Mike


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Do you have any railway museums in your area, the one in my town seems quite extensive. they have heaps of books in their gift shop too.

Goodluck!


----------

